# Looking for grinder



## Chrisrov (Jan 19, 2021)

Well, as most newbies' posts in this section of the forums, mine as well is about a search for a grinder.

I just got a Gaggia Classic, so the grinder will be used for espressos about 70% of the time, but I will also use it for Eva Solo brewing, so I would want something that I could use for both.

I am looking for an electrical grinder, and my budget is 200£ - 250£ max. My first choice, right when I started looking, was a Sage SGP, but after spending more time into it and searching more, I realize that there are far better options.

I wouldn't mind second hand, if that would mean that I would get a better second hand grinder that has been used and maintained properly, than an inferior new one.

Right now I am a bit confused, suffering a bit of an info overload, but on the other hand, I feel I am getting somewhere.

I believe some of my best options would be:



Used Mazzer Mini (https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAZZER-MINI-COFFEE-BEAN-GRINDER-with-New-Hopper-No-reserve/203211674212?hash=item2f505c1264:g:joEAAOSw8QRfzpV2)


New Eureka Mignon Crono (http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/eureka-mignon-crono-16cr-coffee-grinder-55mm-burrs-timer/)


Used Eureka Mignon Silenzio or Specialita (not have been able to find any of those, maybe I'm looking for a gem, especially during lockdown)


Used Baratza Sette 270 (again looking for a gem I guess, but was able to locate a good one here, sold out now, but maybe something similar will come up)


Any comments, tips, recommendations, eye opening advices, are more than welcome!


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

A bit of a curve ball, but...

Have you considered a hand grinder? I've been using a 1zpresso JX-Pro for 3-4 days now and it's a fantastic grinder. Easy enough to switch between grind sizes (for when you want to make a pour over or anything else) and easy to clean. It feels as if it's built like a tank as well! And as far as ease of use: I find it very quick and easy to grind 15g at espresso fineness in well under a minute, maybe down to 30 seconds if I give it full wellie.

From my research, this seems a very good option if you want the grind quality of an expensive grinder without paying twice the price.


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

There's a Mazzer super jolly timer popped up on my Facebook marketplace. It's £200 in Aberdeen. I've no connection just obviously through my previous searches it came up!!!


----------



## Chrisrov (Jan 19, 2021)

LukeC said:


> A bit of a curve ball, but...
> 
> Have you considered a hand grinder? I've been using a 1zpresso JX-Pro for 3-4 days now and it's a fantastic grinder. Easy enough to switch between grind sizes (for when you want to make a pour over or anything else) and easy to clean. It feels as if it's built like a tank as well! And as far as ease of use: I find it very quick and easy to grind 15g at espresso fineness in well under a minute, maybe down to 30 seconds if I give it full wellie.
> 
> From my research, this seems a very good option if you want the grind quality of an expensive grinder without paying twice the price.


 Hi Luke, thank you for your reply and for your recommendation.

I have not looked into hand grinders, so I have no idea about the market there, what is available, specs, etc

From a very quick search, the one you are mentioning seems to have very good reviews and deliver good results for espresso, plus the ability to take them with you on a trip etc.

But to be honest, I am not convinced if it is better to spend a bit less than 200£ on a new hand grinder, or look for a good quality used electrical one, at the same price range, or about 50£ more, especially if I intend to use the grinder 99% at home.


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

The crono looks quite good. Esp. if you single dosing, you wont need the fancy LCD screens and timers....


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Made by Knock Feld2 is good if you can get past the customer service issues. Not bank breaking but good enough burrs to grind for espresso. Failing that the Aergrind has the same burrset (assuming that you are looking for hand grinder).

In the £300 range there are a few grinders (you've mentioned them). You can normally pick up second-hand super jollys for that price too, make sure that the adjustment collar isn't mis-threaded though. Fiorenzato's normally come up around that price range too. There's one up for £300 at the moment (it's an F4e) https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIORENZATO-F4A-NANO-GRINDER-BLACK-GLOSS/254713049884?hash=item3b4e14b31c%3Ag%3AdyQAAOSwNJNfV3HW&LH_BIN=1

The Quamar M80 is also normally a suggested grinder as it has 80mm flat burrs and are fairly cheap. I haven't looked at the details of the ad but there's one here up at the moment too. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402559447948?mkevt=1&mkcid=28&chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=710-134428-41853-0&mkcid=2&itemid=402559447948&targetid=1140298850773&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=1007082&poi=&campaignid=10204071489&mkgroupid=107296306292&rlsatarget=aud-629407026865la-1140298850773&abcId=1145987&merchantid=6995734&gclid=CjwKCAiA6aSABhApEiwA6Cbm__CJ6YwjjkmdRMQMH4oHzYrZZIjxLtWqsRw-6UxWwMbuG3rHlumB6hoC_cUQAvD_BwE

If you're local to Birmingham I'm happy to let you borrow my Major that I've just refurbished. It's gathering dust in the garage at the moment so if it would help you out then give me a shout.


----------



## Chrisrov (Jan 19, 2021)

Cooffe said:


> If you're local to Birmingham I'm happy to let you borrow my Major that I've just refurbished. It's gathering dust in the garage at the moment so if it would help you out then give me a shout.


 Thanks for that, really appreciated, as I have been a bit worried about the size of the Major in my quite limited countertop space. So a hands on experience with that grinder would be brilliant! Sent pm.


----------



## Chrisrov (Jan 19, 2021)

Ilias said:


> The crono looks quite good. Esp. if you single dosing, you wont need the fancy LCD screens and timers....


 I agree, the LCD screens etc is a not needed luxury, I would rather sacrifice that for a better quality coffee... The Crono is definitely a strong candidate


----------

